# BBC tv going friday



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Well it had to happen, No BBC from Friday 24th Feb.

Here is the BBC Blog site
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/aboutthebbc/2....es-on-sat.shtml


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

fredben said:


> Well it had to happen, No BBC from Friday 24th Feb.
> 
> Here is the BBC Blog site
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/aboutthebbc/2....es-on-sat.shtml


Here is the right site.

BBC - About the BBC: Changes to BBC services on satellite on 24th February 2012


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

fredben said:


> Here is the right site.
> 
> BBC - About the BBC: Changes to BBC services on satellite on 24th February 2012


So how do you know we will lose it ?


----------

